# Single God Demon Army.



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I'm thinking about doing a tzeentch demon army but i dunno how to go about it could someone please give me some pointers. Cheers

Gothic


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd advise not doing an army with just Tzeentch, because Horrors aren't that good. You need en mass units to cast decent spells and they'll get ripped to shreds in close combat.

If you are going to do this, I'd advise building your list around your lord; In my up-coming Daemons list I'm going to be using Kairos Fateweaver with the Blue Scribes of Tzeentch running round. I think you're going to want to have quite a few Heralds of Tzeentch running about with your Horrors; For 140 points you can have a Herald with Master of Sorcery. With Kairos and the Blue scribes that's a possible four heralds with MoS running around the place. You'll need master of sorcery on them so they can cast buffer spells on your horros and debuff spells on would-be close combat units. If you can use spells to slow fast enemy units down then you can tear them apart with some of the lower level Tzeentch spells from your horrors. I don't see a point in taking any command units for Horrors; they tend to only be of use in Close Combat which you won't be getting into.

For a pure-Tzeentch list it's a good idea to consider taking a regular LoC instead of Kairos; if he can fly around and get into close combat with some units to stop them from killing Horrors then that'd be good. I hear that the LoC is actually pretty good in close combat. 

Flamers. Take lots of Flamers. Like... 18 Flamers (Or 12, depending on the limit). Depending on how your total points add up, decide whether it's worth your time to take the Pyrocaster unit.

If you're open to HEAVILY converting some stuff, I've seen some AMAZING conversion. The other week there was a Tzeentch Army on display; there was a flamer shooting flames into the air with a Bloodthirster bursting out of it (I presume it just counter as a Bloodthirster). I've seen Tyranid Gargoyle/Bloodthirster hybrids thrown in and whilst you might not be taking that model, it's just a little thing to point out that you can do conversions which lean towards your god whilst taking the rules from others.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

the reason im drawn to tzeentch cos they always change no matter what, IMO i think tzeentch is more scarier because of the constant change.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

In WHFB there is a need for balance. You need units that are resilient and units that perform different functions. There simple are not enough units associated with any single chaos god available to allow for such a concept in 8th edition. A single god concept makes for interesting fluff but is not a playable army. The constant change concept is not realized in Tzeentch units in WHFB; Tzeentch is not a flexible army that can deal with all the issues one faces against a balanced WHFB army. 
-Horrors are good for baby-sitting Heraalds of Tzeentch and get a boost on their ward save from the herald, but they are not good in combat and vulnerable to shooting and magic damage over time. 
-Screamers are interesting and were okay in 7th edition for hunting war machines and light stuff but cannot hold up in combat and are not points efficient, so they are not that common. 
-Flamers are absolutely playable, but their strength is in their ability to shoot with the skirmish ability allowing them to march and shoot. However, being skirmishers, flamers cannot hold ground or the max unit size will not allow flamers to be effective in combat. 

In 8th edition, you must have a resilient unit that is either a hammer or anvil and able to fight in combat. There are no such units in Tzeentch, so it is not a very viable army. 


Similarly, the Khorne core, special and rare units are all specialized toward combat. While they have magic resistance, they are all most effective in combat, but only bloodletters can fight in sustained 8th edition combat. Fleshhounds are mostly effective going after skirmishers and war machines and fast cav but will often lose against units with deep ranks and with some resilience. Bloodcrushers are very expensive and vulnerable to shooting such that they cannot win sustained combat against armies with a lot of ranked steadfast troops and some shooting. 

Daemons armies are best when mixed. You can run an effective army with just Tzeentch and Khorne but neither Khorne, nor Tzeentch, are viable by themselves. Khorne units are vulnerable to magic augments, hexes, and direct damage that by-passses ward saves and magic resistence. Tzeentch units are a strong in magic offense and shooting but are very weak in sustained close combat.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The Lotr Balrog would make a nice Tzneetch Bloodthirster.

I use it as my BT regardless...but the fire fits in well with the King of change.


----------

